# Nano tanks display...



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Got the shelf from IKEA which can stand the weight of 2ft tank for each level.


----------



## cprroy73 (Nov 10, 2004)

Where did you get the small cube tanks at or are homemade.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Nifty setup! 
Curious - what is that fan doing in the bottom most tank, on the back right hand side?


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Very cool! Can you give closeups?
And- I know it's not a tank, but I'm intrigued by the saucer-like dish garden too.
Also would like to know if those tanks are DIY! Can see another obsession coming :help:


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Hi all,

The close up can be viewed from here : http://photobucket.com/albums/v619/itssg/Nano tanks/

The nano tanks are custom make. 8x8x8 inch. The fan is use to cool down the temperature of the water. (I am staying in Malaysia. Hot and warm country.)


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

Very nice work dom, thanks for sharing.

- JT


----------



## snowman (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the posts...the more I see of the Nano's the more I want to try one.


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Thank you guys for the comments. Snowman, it is time for you to get a nano and try it out. roud:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

I can pretty much get any tank size custom made. A friend of mine build up to 300 gallons. I was going to get a 9"x9"x9"x9" nano cubed, but cancel the order becuase I don't have time for another tnak.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm going to be doing my first planted Nano real soon. Tank will be here tomorrow, a 10"x10"x11" almost cube.

- JT


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Hi JT,

Don't forget to post the pic and sharing in here. roud:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Very impressive dom. 

BTW--What regime do you follow for keeping the terrestrial moss tank moist?


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 17, 2005)

dom said:


> Don't forget to post the pic and sharing in here. roud:


Dom:

Here's a teaser.. I picked up the tank today. Now to find that perfect piece of wood or rock and acquire a few other things.


----------



## scrimp (Oct 20, 2004)

Is that x-mas moss?


----------



## dom (May 6, 2003)

Hi greenmiddlefinger,

I was learnt from one of the member from other forum. He is an expert in vivarium, paludarium and terrarium setup. I just put 2 pieces of plastic cover on top of the tank. Make few small holes to maintain the humidity will do. Once the mosses running the photosynthesis....it will make the tank the environment inside the tank moist.

Hi Scimp, which tank are you talking about?

Hi UncleJT, I cant wait to see your tank up. please keep us posted.

Cheers,
dom


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Lovely tanks!

The part that most fascinates me is getting so many tanks into so compact a space! Hmmmmmm...

Fig


----------



## nemodora (May 9, 2007)

Wow! They're all so adorable.
What is that plant in the middle of the dish?


----------



## kindbud (Mar 15, 2004)

> Lovely tanks!
> 
> The part that most fascinates me is getting so many tanks into so compact a space! Hmmmmmm...
> 
> Fig


funny how i see the exact opposite. NEED TO CRAM IN SOME MORE TANKS INTO ALL THAT WASTED SPACE! :biggrin:


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> I can pretty much get any tank size custom made. A friend of mine build up to 300 gallons. I was going to get a 9"x9"x9"x9" nano cubed, but cancel the order becuase I don't have time for another tnak.


Looks like you were planning to take that tank into a whole new dimension!

Brian


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

Lol, have you looked at the posting dates? 

It's been over two years since this thread has been active!! Practically all of the posters haven't used their accounts in months (or years.) He has some intersting setups, but good luck gettting a response.:icon_eek:


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

*dom*, come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nemodora (May 9, 2007)

Hehe- I yanked it up from the bottom.
I've been looking at practically every single thread (with pics), and made it back to 2005. Still have more to go.
So much fun looking at all these nanos and crazee picos :hihi: 



Agrippa said:


> Lol, have you looked at the posting dates?
> 
> It's been over two years since this thread has been active!! Practically all of the posters haven't used their accounts in months (or years.) He has some intersting setups, but good luck gettting a response.:icon_eek:


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

kindbud said:


> funny how i see the exact opposite. NEED TO CRAM IN SOME MORE TANKS INTO ALL THAT WASTED SPACE! :biggrin:


Same here, lol!!


----------

